# Eoi



## mmistry (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi all ready to submit eoi but realised my son's passport has expired, can I send eoi with current details or is it best to renew passport and send eoi?

Many thanks in advance
M


----------



## mamoun1982 (Apr 14, 2011)

mmistry said:


> Hi all ready to submit eoi but realised my son's passport has expired, can I send eoi with current details or is it best to renew passport and send eoi?
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> M


i just tried to enter previous date on my son's passport expiry date and validate the answers and got no errors, which means you can submit it like this, and i remembered that i read in the EOI guide that its HIGHLY RECOMMENDED to have at least 6 months in passports and i guess thats for visa regulations.
i can't give you definite answer here but i suggest you ask INZ, nearest plan , or try the "ask a question" option in the IMMIGRATION website.
good luck


----------



## mmistry (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the guidance I'll check the website or just get it renewed to be safe ! Thanks m


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

mmistry said:


> Thanks for the guidance I'll check the website or just get it renewed to be safe ! Thanks m


Yeah, my recommendation too. It shouldn't take too long to renew the passport, and would be more beneficial in the long run to take the extra 4-6 weeks and not waste money/get rejected, rather than risk it and be left disappointed.

Good luck


----------



## mmistry (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks and I need all the luck!


----------



## 123laura (Jan 14, 2011)

mmistry said:


> Thanks and I need all the luck!


I submitted our eoi to London with 5 expired passports, none for the new baby and only my husband's one valid. I applied for everybody's, changed the passport numbers in the ITA when it arrived and sent it in. I don't think it has caused any problems. If you are concerned give them a quick ring, they are extremely friendly and helpful. The London office is premium rate so it's cheaper to phone New Zealand.


----------



## mmistry (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks I contacted them submitted on Monday the status today states selected from the pool for further checking! Does anyone know what happens next ?


----------



## 123laura (Jan 14, 2011)

mmistry said:


> Thanks I contacted them submitted on Monday the status today states selected from the pool for further checking! Does anyone know what happens next ?


In my experience neurotic constant checking of your status, an inability to , packing and car boot sales.


----------



## mmistry (Feb 24, 2010)

That already sounds like me! A little too obsessive already !! Thanks


----------

